# canal road video!



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

this is just a little video I editted... nothing fancy






what do y'all think?



"The ride says it all"


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

That boy rides better in the water than some grown men that I know! Get it boy!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Realllll nice save on that red polaris. I thought it was going under for sure.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

tjjohnson, thank you. that's me on the renegade



"The ride says it all"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You may think that, but this kid has worked hard to earn his ride, and has been a very good member to this forum as well. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

X2 Filthy,,, maybe his did buy it for him so what Bogger has earned his rep around here. I buy my children what they deserve. I call it being a good parent.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to ask, how old are you?

Why dont you guys buy boats? :lmao::lmao:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

mini bogger nice video! every time i see a thread started by you i think you lifted the gade already!! lol


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

I cant watch vid for some reason!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks more like submarines lerking the waters...


----------

